

Pirate game (game theory) - bvaldivielso
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirate_game

======
rikacomet
How I would play this: 5 or more people, no limit. if x no of people are
playing, then there would be x no of folded paper carrying each rank. Once
everyone opens his chit, he would be given the rank written on it. say, A, B,
C, D, E.

Each round of game, 100 coins are to be distributed, everyone starts with 0,
the goal is decided as per the length of the game. Say if you want a fast
game, then whoever gets 100 coins first, wins. else, a larger number.

same way of proposing. the highest ordered guy proposes, people either accept
or reject. if he is rejected, he is not eliminated, but instead, he would be
given the lowest rank possible. and the second-most senior pirate will be the
captain.

